# Very strange carshare story out of Chicago



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a27192115/thieves-car2go-steal-100-cars/
*100 Stolen Mercedes-Benz and Smart Cars Missing in Chicago after Thieves Nab Them Using Car2Go App*

*Cars from Smart Fortwo to Mercedes-Benz CLA fell prey to thieves who used some of them as getaway cars to commit other crimes.*

By DREW DORIAN


Car-sharing app Car2Go has been temporarily shut down in Chicago while an investigation into theft of some 100 of its vehicles is pursued.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They can use Waymo next.?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a27192115/thieves-car2go-steal-100-cars/
> *100 Stolen Mercedes-Benz and Smart Cars Missing in Chicago after Thieves Nab Them Using Car2Go App*
> 
> *Cars from Smart Fortwo to Mercedes-Benz CLA fell prey to thieves who used some of them as getaway cars to commit other crimes.*
> ...


Lmao.

Steal the getaway cars a week in advance.

Steal the fake plates the night before.

Plant getaway cars night before at swap out locations.
( to avoid being followed from heist)

See " Bank Robbery" 101 Handbook.
Chapter 3.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You can rent those Mercedes for 2 hours for under 30 dollars, then .45c a minute
Picked up 2 Indian pax from a small car lot, they paid 250 dollars for 1 month usage of Hyundai Elantra, 2009...that is less than 9 dollars a day... 
Turo prices coming down also.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> You can rent those Mercedes for 2 hours for under 30 dollars, then .45c a minute
> Picked up 2 Indian pax from a small car lot, they paid 250 dollars for 1 month usage of Hyundai Elantra, 2009...that is less than 9 dollars a day...
> Turo prices coming down also.


$250 for a month??!! Wow.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

goneubering said:


> $250 for a month??!! Wow.


Yes... small car lots now renting out old cars
Buy 10 cars for 2000-3000, and rent them out for 250/300 a month. That is 2500 /3000a month. You need a mechanic to fix it up. Insurance on the renter.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Steal the getaway cars a week in advance.
> 
> ...


I thought it may have been you that pulled off that heist at the errrr..

Forget about it


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

no way those cars should not have lojack in them and extensive background checks to ensure something like this didnt happen


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> no way those cars should not have lojack in them and extensive background checks to ensure something like this didnt happen


It's Chicago.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> no way those cars should not have lojack in them and extensive background checks to ensure something like this didnt happen


Background checks in Chicago are racist and anti-immigrant. Tear down those walls!


----------

